# driving up to Mauna Kea summit on Big Island



## Travelclam (Jun 4, 2013)

Has anyone driven up to Mauna Kea summit on their own?  
Would you recommend that, or take a group tour instead?  

Someone told me that I need to rent a 4 wheel drive to go up there. They said if I rent a regular car to drive up Mauna Kea summit, the rental car company will void the rental policy if the car is taken up to the summit.

is that true?

B


----------



## Soccer Canada (Jun 4, 2013)

We were just there about 2 weeks ago and our rental contract (Alamo) stipulated that we were not able to leave Paved Roads. The road up to the summit is paved to the Visitor Center and then Gravel after. Also as an aside we had a 4WD Hyundai Tucson and it barely made it up the paved portion. You could see the gravel portion from the Visitor Center and I don't think I would attempt it with anything less then a Ford Explorer or Similar, and even then I would want to make sure I had the proper insurance in case of something gone wrong.


----------



## SmithOp (Jun 4, 2013)

Not recommended to go off the pavement.

http://darkerview.com/wordpress/?p=7827


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jun 4, 2013)

I have driven a ordinary front-wheel drive compact car to the top of the summit (ignoring what the rental agreement said). If the road is in good condition (not muddy, not rutted, not washed, not snowy/icy)it isn't a big problem.  The last several miles the engine was lugging due to the thin atmosphere; climbed the last 500 feet of elevation in first gear, but the engine wasn't wheezing.  I made quite sure of where I was and of my ability to successful beat a retreat back down if necessary.  I grew up doing a lot of driving on mudded, rutty, slushy gravel roads and there wasn't anything I encountered that worried me much.

As far as the rental agreement goes, driving to the top of Mauna Kea is the same as driving on any other prohibited locale - such as driving to South Point (one of the prohibited areas in our contract last year), or any other unpaved area (such as many roads to beaches).  In any such use if anything happens you are pretty much on your own and liable for damages.  Your coverages from the car rental company won't apply and any other coverages you might have (your own insurance, credit card insurance, etc.) probably won't cover you either because you are in violation of your lease agreement.

What you decide to do should be driven by your own personal risk comfort level, your desire to do it on your own instead of part of a group, and your confidence in your driving abilities and your ability to judge driving conditions on gravel roads.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jun 4, 2013)

I personally wouldn't do it and yes, it won't be covered in your rental agreement.

Go for a group thing. We did one that went up for sunset. They provided us with gloves and parkas (yes- we needed them!In fact- we had to go to Kona that day and buy long pants and warmer tops- we were staying in the desert area at Paniolo)and hot chocolate and snacks. On the way down, they did a lazar star gazing show...It was worth the expense in MHO. The whole thing took about 8 hours. I think we left from our resort (they picked us up) at 4pm and got back around midnight. One of the best experiences we have ever had in our travels..


----------



## lprstn (Jun 5, 2013)

We did it with a Jeep. It's an all day thing. Go early because you have to wait in the base area for 1 hour. Driving up is easy if you are comfortable seeing the side of the mountain. Some people took sturdy cars and were fine. Also, take lots of water, if you have kids under 14yrs old, I wouldn't take them.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jun 5, 2013)

lprstn said:


> We did it with a Jeep. It's an all day thing. Go early because you have to wait in the base area for 1 hour. Driving up is easy if you are comfortable seeing the side of the mountain. Some people took sturdy cars and were fine. Also, take lots of water, if you have kids under 14yrs old, I wouldn't take them.



The water is a good point.  Also be aware of altitude effects.  

I'm in good health with a very strong respiration and circulatory system.  I have often skied on mountains at between 10,000 and 11,000 feet elevation.  

But the top of Mauna Kea was clearly right at my limit.  Many of he visitors centers at the telescopes have stairs that you need to climb.  I couldn't do more than 15 stairs without needing to sit down and rest for about three or four minutes to catch my breath before proceeding.


----------



## taffy19 (Jun 5, 2013)

Take the tour.  It is well worth the money because you have narration too so know what you are seeing through the telescopes outside.  We had different couples with us twice and it was their highlight besides whale watching too.

Read up about the tour operators because some are better than others and it even depends on the guide you will get.  Guides are often mentioned too so ask for that particular person.

We did the tour twice with the same company and we noticed a big difference between the two guides.  One was much more knowledgeable than the other.


----------



## lprstn (Jun 6, 2013)

It was 4 of us and we couldn't afford the tour. The free tour with a Jeep is fine and we personally like to explore on our own. Everything you want to know the free guide will tell you.


----------



## PearlCity (Jun 6, 2013)

There are four wheel drive rentals in Hilo you can rent for a day to drive up to the summit.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jun 6, 2013)

Our son got so light headed up at the summit and started walking on the edge! He was acting like he was drunk! We were a bit frightened to say the least and had to supervise him closely up there. (He was a teen)....


----------



## Travelclam (Jun 6, 2013)

Thank you all for the information.  We could not take the tour; we have 2 young children to leave with grandma at the resort for the day, so we don't want to go until midnight to come back.  We thought to drive up ourselves and leave earlier without doing the star gazing, so we can be back by supper time to take the trouble makers back and relieve grandma.  

we were told to rent a car from Harper truck for the day, so we will do that.

b


----------

